
Stack Overflow Research: MongoDB Is the Database Most Wanted by Developers - krnaveen14
https://www.mongodb.com/blog/post/stack-overflow-research-most-wanted-database
======
Nextgrid
MongoDB is a nice shortcut for when you don’t want to deal with a schema at
the beginning but that’s all it is - a shortcut.

Turns out schemas exist for a reason and will save your ass later down the
line, and I’m not even talking about Mongo’s dubious transactionality,
atomicity or lack of good tooling.

------
krnaveen14
>> The document data model and MongoDB Query Language, giving developers the
fastest way to innovate in building transactional, operational, and analytical
applications.

I'm pretty skeptical about this. It seems they kinda advertise it as
traditional OLTP database.

~~~
elmerfud
I agree. That sounds like a marketing speak translation of developers saying
they're familiar with it and/or they have an existing code base of examples
they base off of.

------
gregjor
I say go for it, junior devs. Stable, mature, scalable relational databases
will still be here when you’re tired of recovering corrupt databases and
implementing second-rate locking and transactions in application code.

------
whoevercares
Was All-In MDB stock at $28. Glad I insisted my own opinions

------
hootbootscoot
except on HN, where PG is the only thing for everything always :D the world is
a nail. where's my hammer?

~~~
hootbootscoot
the other day someone talked about using PG to make a key-value store, and I
hit my forehead hard enough that it hurt.

I didn't have the heart to tell them to examine the PG source code, or any
other database, and see what sort of primitives are underneath the hood....

~~~
hootbootscoot
but didn't Mongo change their license and basically try to shake everyone
down? and then revert this... or am I imagining things here or transposing a
villain from a differen DB drama?

